# Rich mans doomsday shelter



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

May have already been posted on this site.
Vivos Underground Survival Shelter Network for 2012 and Beyond
Got $50,000 in spare change? Then you can book a Caribbean cruise on an underground self-contained homestead. Complete with medical, dental, security and musical entertainment(Elvis shows are extra).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If I only had $50,000 in spare change ...


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like a pretty impressive installation, but I can't help but think it would be the perfect setting for a horror movie. People are people and 900 people will be bringing their psychological baggage to live underground and annoy each other for a year? 

No. thank. you.

I note they didn't show any of the living spaces in the video. I hope they are cleaner than the physical plant.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Wonder what the count down clock on there is for.
629 days 17 hours and counting down to what.
Myself I wouldn't want to be locked up with 900 rich people.
Power struggles would be sure to break out and the arguing would be constant.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Heh... 3 days notice? - I only need 3 minutes notice!! 










Just enough time to close the door, lock and load!

Medical? - I'm an ex-EMT
Dental? - My wife's an ex-Dental Tech
Security? - We're both "expert" level in the NRA and armed to the teeth 
OK, it might get boring for lack of entertainment... but I'll be too busy reading my bible to notice.
We're both HAM operators... let's see who else survives - meet you on 20 and 40... 73's !

I'm ready! Let's get it over with, the dates on the cans are starting to run out...


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

backlash said:


> Wonder what the count down clock on there is for.
> 629 days 17 hours and counting down to what.
> Myself I wouldn't want to be locked up with 900 rich people.
> Power struggles would be sure to break out and the arguing would be constant.


That's the mythical Mayan countdown. My money is on...
1: economic meltdown/chaos
2: solar flares in 2012/13
3: everything else.
Have a nice day.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Good set up, but people....lord I'd rather eat rat on a stick everyday then be underground with that many..I saw another website on a proposed community. I don't think so, I wouldn't make it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> That's the mythical Mayan countdown. My money is on...
> 1: economic meltdown/chaos
> 2: solar flares in 2012/13
> 3: everything else.
> Have a nice day.


I'm with Zookeeper on this one. Sail


----------

